# Sargent EC325 and solar panel



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Might be a simple question....

IF you have an Autotrail and a solar panel fitted to your EC325 what state do the switches have to be in to allow the batteries to be charged?

I am about to fit an 80W solar panel. I have bought the connector from Sargent for the EC325. Is it a simple case of connecting this to the EC325? I know I can check the charge by looking on the panel, if +ive then it is charging and -ive then something is using the electric and I know how to calibrate the panle.

Does anything need switched on, i.e the control panel or the mains switch on the unit or does it just charge with everything in the off state?

.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

When the sun shines the battery(ies) gets charged.
.
The manual says
"Built-in dual Solar Regulator - Allows the direct connection of a 20 to 100W solar panel
without the need for additional components. The dual regulator charges both the vehicle and
leisure batteries simultaneously."

C.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi LUFC

Clive is right just connect and it starts to charge. 

Just remember connect the Solar Panel up first, then cover it with a dark sheet and plug into the PSU, I used a mirror to find the socket on the PSU.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

It is wired up and connected using the cable from Sargent but 0.0 amps on the control panel. I dont have a multi meter at the moment to check if there is anything being produced. Any other way to check?

The panel came with a cable attached (red and white inner cores) I assume red is +ive


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Is the sun out?? Seriously, in the sort of overcast conditions we have at the moment I'd only expect to see something like 0.1 to 0.3a maximum.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

It was a bit sunny, I connected a 12v LED across the output and it did light up faintly. Maybe expecting too much but would expect to see something above 0.0 on the control panel. Sun almost gone now so I will try again tomorrow if it shines.

Does anyone know if the solar control unit in the EC325 would be effected if the polarity was wrong. There were no instructions with the solar panel and I assume the red is +ive, connecting to the brown on the cable that Sargent supplied.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi LUFC

You are right brown is +, I check mine by looking at the Voltage not Amps. if it continually shows about 12.6V at this time of year its charging.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

